# Salvaged GT Aggressor



## marshmella (23 Apr 2017)

Friend of Mrs marshmella is downsizing from a large bungalow with garage to a smallish flat without garage. Says would your husband want a couple of bikes before they get put out for the scrapman. So i nip round this morning to take a look, one is an Argos special and wrecked but the other looks ok but bit scruffy. I bring both home stick the Argos on the front for scrap and set about fettling the other. Both tyres flat but not punctured, chain needs a clean and lube, hydraulic disc brakes good. Had to give it a good wash as someone had painted the garage but not bothered covering it up so splodges of emulsion over it. Took for quick spin and rides really well. Stuck a couple of bar ends on which i had in my spares box.it's come up ok though SWMBO says i can't keep another bike, shame really as it would make a cracking towpath bike.


----------



## wisdom (23 Apr 2017)

That's a good deal.The gt agreesor is a good bike and for nowt a bonus


----------



## simon.r (23 Apr 2017)

marshmella said:


> SWMBO says i can't keep another bike, shame really as it would make a cracking towpath bike.
> View attachment 349038



If you've got space for it why not keep it?


----------



## marshmella (23 Apr 2017)

simon.r said:


> If you've got space for it why not keep it?


Thats just it i haven't really 2 is my absolute maximum so i may have to find a new home for it.i suppose i thought they would both be scrappers but this turned out half decent.


----------



## marshmella (23 Apr 2017)

wisdom said:


> That's a good deal.The gt agreesor is a good bike and for nowt a bonus


Yes pretty decent ride would have been a travesty to scrap it.


----------



## Senior67 (16 May 2017)

What size is it ?


----------



## Nigeyy (22 May 2017)

Score!


----------



## marshmella (22 May 2017)

Senior67 said:


> What size is it ?


Hi it was a large .


----------



## Kestevan (1 Jun 2017)

Nice Bike.
I've got one of them... but think yours is in better nick


----------



## Threevok (1 Jun 2017)

Can't beat a GT Triple Tri frame. I love my scratchy old Avalanche


----------

